# Peanut Butter - when is best time to eat/avoid?



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

When is the best time of the day to eat peanut butter and what time to avoid? Also, the same for fats in general?

I'm still in mass building stage so eating plenty of carbs throughout the day. I normally have a teaspoon of peanut butter with eggs and rye bread as my second meal around 11.30am.

Also, I eat lots of nuts, olive and flax seed oil. Is there any times e.g. pre/post workout meals, that I should avoid fats in my meal?

Any feedback greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Kaz :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

I tend to have it mid morn or pre workout as im on keto, so atleast the carbs in it are put to some use.

The general consensus is to avoid fats directly PWO. or at least it used to be. Im hearing more and more about how it really doesn't matter.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I tend to avoid fats postworkout..

Rest of the time is fine.

I also enjoy fats before bed


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

when ure hungry and need to add fat to a meal.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

At the moment i just use peanut butter in my pre-bed shake as it helps to slow down digestion of protein


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

pre bed or with any meal thats lacking fats to slow down digestion, anywhere just not PWO really


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Eat it anytime its a good healthy food! Though if you need to add fats to your diet, flax and fish oil would be best, then walnut and Olive oil. These oils are higher in Omega 3 than others and should form the bulk of your fat intake.

SD


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

can i ask - why before bed? fat before bed cant be good can it?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> can i ask - why before bed? fat before bed cant be good can it?


why cant it?

almond butter is a better choice IMO


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> can i ask - why before bed? fat before bed cant be good can it?


I have cottage cheese and nuts just before bed - I am assuming that the fat along with casein in the cootage cheese slows down the assorbtion thus keeping the body from going into a catabolic state.

P.S. Thanks for all the replies to my original post here guys  ))


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Did you know??????

That Peanuts aren't a nut? They are a legume!(bean). People on a Paleolithic diet (me) can't eat them as technically they have only been in the human diet since the industrialisation of food manufacture and they are high in Lectins!

As Hilly said, Almond butter would be a much better source of fats than Peanut Butter.

SD


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Kazb74 said:


> I have cottage cheese and nuts just before bed - I am assuming that the fat along with casein in the cootage cheese slows down the assorbtion thus keeping the body from going into a catabolic state.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for all the replies to my original post here guys  ))


Short answer is you are correct

Slow release protein is important pre bed as you are likely not to replenish for at least 6 hours (depending on how long you sleep for).

You can also get up at like 3am for a shake as well.

Also when you wake have at least 30g whey isolate with water

Sorry.....last comments a bit off topic


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

SD said:


> Did you know??????
> 
> That Peanuts aren't a nut? They are a legume!(bean). People on a Paleolithic diet (me) can't eat them as technically they have only been in the human diet since the industrialisation of food manufacture and they are high in Lectins!
> 
> ...


spot on, apparantly due to this it can cause digestion problems with people something to do with a bacteria as well.

However 99% of people will do fine with natty peanut butter.


----------



## sammyfitness (May 17, 2010)

What does almond butter taste like? Hope its like peanut butter as love the stuff


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I prefer almond butter to peanut butter. After having almond butter for a while, I ran out and had some peanut butter... It seemed so much drier and less tasty. Cashew butter is also tasty stuff, not sure on nutritional value though?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

health shop, internet


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

looking good in your avi there hilly


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Almond butter is the best tasting healthy food out there... i go through jars a week.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Almond butter 'mmmm sounds good, have to find that.

Gota say that p'nut stuff is well liked, put it on tuna for me....luvley


----------

